# Nikon D600



## well_dunno (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello all,

It looks like Canon is not the only one planning an entry level FF camera:

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/04/25/another-full-frame-dslr-on-the-horizont-nikon-d600.aspx/

Cheers!


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds good to me. I love competition


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm curious, maybe I missed it, but where is the link to a rumor for a Canon low cost FF body.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

Nikon's pushing hard. Gotta love competition! Now if they could only deliver their products  I look around quite a bit on NR and there are quite a few people upset about not receiving d800s yet.


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 26, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me at all. There have been lots of rumors here about the same thing for a long time. I would think it'd be in Canon's best interest to strike first and make it good. They certainly created room for one by moving the 5D up to $3500.


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 26, 2012)

nitsujwalker said:


> Nikon's pushing hard. Gotta love competition! Now if they could only deliver their products  I look around quite a bit on NR and there are quite a few people upset about not receiving d800s yet.




We're still waiting on the 1Dx to ship, period.


----------



## Ricku (Apr 26, 2012)

nitsujwalker said:


> Nikon's pushing hard. Gotta love competition! Now if they could only deliver their products  I look around quite a bit on NR and there are quite a few people upset about not receiving d800s yet.


Just like many are upset about still not receiving their 1DX which has been on preorder since since fall 2011? : Latest info says that it has been pushed back (again) to june. Perhaps even longer.

By the way, I think the only reason to why there are so many 5D3's in stock is because most 5D2 owners has decided to keep their camera.


----------



## Ricku (Apr 26, 2012)

I am seeing a huge opportunity for Nikon's entry FF.

They could make their D600 with the same specs as the 5D3. It would steal minimal sales from the D800, but a whole lot of sales from Canon.


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 26, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm curious, maybe I missed it, but where is the link to a rumor for a Canon low cost FF body.



I don't know if there were any rumours, but certainly people here were calling for a nice cheap entry-level FF (and at the time I jokingly said "crappy AF, low fps, rip out features like in-built flash to make it cheaper, and you've got a 5Dmk2".
Seems I was right when Canon announced the 5D3 and said that the 5D2 would drop in price to be their "entry level" dslr (that's still 2nd-most expensive currently-available camera they make).

Nikon can't just do that to their D700, too much of a gap from 12-36MP, but more importantly they can't sell it in Japan for whatever battery-related reason. I don't see why they can't just redesign the D700 with a new battery and call it the D701 or whatever, I haven't read that link so maybe that's what they're doing (or are they going to bollocks the features to worse than D700 standard?)


----------



## Old Shooter (Apr 26, 2012)

Ricku said:


> nitsujwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon's pushing hard. Gotta love competition! Now if they could only deliver their products  I look around quite a bit on NR and there are quite a few people upset about not receiving d800s yet.
> ...



In stock? Where? My order with B&H is back-ordered, and they are still trying to fill orders from March from what I hear...


----------



## Sallivres (Apr 26, 2012)

By the way, I think the only reason to why there are so many 5D3's in stock is because most 5D2 owners has decided to keep their camera.
[/quote]

[/quote]
In stock? Where? My order with B&H is back-ordered, and they are still trying to fill orders from March from what I hear...
[/quote]

I am also waiting for my 2nd 5D3 to arrive...


----------



## Bruce Photography (Apr 26, 2012)

While I'm waiting for the D800 to arrive from somebody, I did get the Canon 5d3 from Adorama fairly quickly (less than a month). Perhaps being overpriced has some advantage. Now if they could just figure out how to get the vertical grip delivered (I hear this Month?).

Actually the only reason I bought the 5D3 was that I was really waiting for what I call the 2DX. A full frame camera with 44 mpx, 2 digilogic 6 processors, USB 3, uncompressed HDMI out for digital recorders and field monitors, 1D style with the vertical grip built-in for around $4,500 (maybe $5,000). I think 6 fps is sufficient and of course the 1dX autofocus that the 5d3 already has.

I guess they could call it the 4DX. I at first thought it would be called the 3DX but then I realized that calling anything as the 3D anything might be misleading.... Unless they actually build a .....


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 26, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Seems I was right when Canon announced the 5D3 and said that the 5D2 would drop in price to be their "entry level" dslr (that's still 2nd-most expensive currently-available camera they make).



Third most expensive

- 1D4
- 5DIII
- 5DII

Just a minor point


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 26, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Seems I was right when Canon announced the 5D3 and said that the 5D2 would drop in price to be their "entry level" dslr (that's still 2nd-most expensive currently-available camera they make).
> ...



1D4 is still available?
*buys*


----------



## well_dunno (Apr 26, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm curious, maybe I missed it, but where is the link to a rumor for a Canon low cost FF body.



I do recall reading a rumor regarding a late summer/Photokinaish announcement of an entry level FF from Canon. If I am not mistaken, it was just a line under one of the 5d MkIII news... I have not been able to locate the link though. Maybe CR can help?

Cheers!

Edit: I was mistaken - here it is:
http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/mirrorless-camera-new-full-frame-coming-second-half-2012-cr2/


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Apr 26, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> nitsujwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon's pushing hard. Gotta love competition! Now if they could only deliver their products  I look around quite a bit on NR and there are quite a few people upset about not receiving d800s yet.
> ...



I second that!


----------



## JR (Apr 26, 2012)

Ricku said:


> I am seeing a huge opportunity for Nikon's entry FF.
> 
> They could make their D600 with the same specs as the 5D3. It would steal minimal sales from the D800, but a whole lot of sales from Canon.



Well that would certainly soice things up a bit. Or even use their 'old' 24MP sensor from the D3x!!! I think they will give Canon a run for their money...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 26, 2012)

Bruce Photography said:


> Actually the only reason I bought the 5D3 was that I was really waiting for what I call the 2DX. A full frame camera with 44 mpx, 2 digilogic 6 processors, USB 3, uncompressed HDMI out for digital recorders and field monitors, 1D style with the vertical grip built-in for around $4,500 (maybe $5,000). I think 6 fps is sufficient and of course the 1dX autofocus that the 5d3 already has.
> 
> I guess they could call it the 4DX. I at first thought it would be called the 3DX but then I realized that calling anything as the 3D anything might be misleading.... Unless they actually build a .....



Calling it the 10000X would be more appropriate given the price point a camera with those specs would likely come in at.


----------



## psolberg (Apr 26, 2012)

interesting. it sounds exactly the kind of thing Nikon would do. An affordable full frame when canon just made theirs 1K more expensive is a very very good strategy. specially if they crank the fps to 5-6, keep it to 16-24 MP and priced around 2K. 

The Nikon full frame lineup looks could look like this:

D600 (low end, $2K, ~20MP 6fps)
D800 (mid end, $3k, 36.3MP 4fps)
D4 (high end, $6k, 16MP, 11fps)
D4X (high end, $8K? 52MP, 4fps)* assuming they scale up the 24MP D3200 sensor. The D800 has a scaled up D7000 sensor.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Old Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Ricku said:
> ...


 
Here is a list of In Stock Stores!

http://www.nowinstock.net/digitalcameras/canon/5dmarkiii/

Oh Darn, no body has them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2012)

Ricku said:


> By the way, I think the only reason to why there are so many 5D3's in stock is because most 5D2 owners has decided to keep their camera.


 
Where are these in stock bodies? Is this just another Troll? I guess you can buy one on ebay from a gray market dealer for a big markup. Canon has two factories pumping them out at a much faster rate than Nikon, and still can't keep them in stock.
http://www.nowinstock.net/digitalcameras/canon/5dmarkiii/


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie... $2000 for a full frame with decent autofocus would be nice... The only problem... I've been down the Nikon road and didn't like the experience. Maybe Canon will follow suit. Or maybe I'll just save for the 5d3. I wonder how true this rumor is.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 26, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > dr croubie said:
> ...



It certainly is in the UK - saw one last week which I was mighty tempted by, but had just bought a 200 f/2 so by strong will power I walked on by.


----------



## well_dunno (Apr 26, 2012)

Some more rumors on D600

_The price of the D600 is rumored to be very low - maybe as low as $1500.
The sensor inside the D600 will probably be 24MP (made by Sony, modified by Nikon).
The D600 will probably not have an internal AF motor, which means it will work only with AF-S lenses (just like the D3200 and D5100).
The D600 will have HD video.
Announcement before Photokina (September 2012).
One or more low-priced f/4 lenses will be announced with the D600. For example, Nikon recently filed a patent for a 24-70mm f/3.5-4.5 full frame lens which seems to be designed for a cheaper FX DSLR body.
_

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/04/26/more-nikon-d600-rumors.aspx/#more-38954

I just love Nikon's no internal AF motor strategy, screwdriver power! ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

((Cant Switch, Too Much Glass)) --------------------> CSTMG


----------



## stabmasterasron (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but just a thought on d800 vs. 5dmkiii - sales figures anyway. People are getting all worked up about the d800 outselling the 5dmkiii. Has anyone thought that maybe one reason could have not that much to do with the 5dmkiii itself. It could be that the d800 was a huge leap from the d700, whereas the 5dmkiii is not that large of a leap from the 5dmkii (no new features, just upgraded older ones). That has nothing to do with how the 5dmkiii and the d800 compare to each other, just the Nikon was behind the times with the d700 and the upgraders were waiting for features like video and so forth.


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 27, 2012)

stabmasterasron said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread, but just a thought on d800 vs. 5dmkiii - sales figures anyway. People are getting all worked up about the d800 outselling the 5dmkiii. Has anyone thought that maybe one reason could have not that much to do with the 5dmkiii itself. It could be that the d800 was a huge leap from the d700, whereas the 5dmkiii is not that large of a leap from the 5dmkii (no new features, just upgraded older ones). That has nothing to do with how the 5dmkiii and the d800 compare to each other, just the Nikon was behind the times with the d700 and the upgraders were waiting for features like video and so forth.



Well, i'd guess that D700+D80 sales figures are still probably well behind 5D2+5D3, more because the 5D2 was so popular at least. I don't think the 5D3 is selling badly, it's unavailable where it's affordable (like the US), it's everywhere in Aus where you have to pay $4100 for it though.

But add in sales figures for a potential D600+D700+D800 vs 5D2+5D3, if it actually happens, in a year or so, maybe this is what they're doing to redress the balance...


----------



## psolberg (May 13, 2012)

stabmasterasron said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread, but just a thought on d800 vs. 5dmkiii - sales figures anyway. People are getting all worked up about the d800 outselling the 5dmkiii. Has anyone thought that maybe one reason could have not that much to do with the 5dmkiii itself. It could be that the d800 was a huge leap from the d700, whereas the 5dmkiii is not that large of a leap from the 5dmkii (no new features, just upgraded older ones). That has nothing to do with how the 5dmkiii and the d800 compare to each other, just the Nikon was behind the times with the d700 and the upgraders were waiting for features like video and so forth.



how was Nikon D700 behind the times? what camera today can deliver 8FPS full frame with a 51pt af system for less than 2200 dollars? If that's behind the times, man what is the canon going to do!!! If anything I always respected that camera for it was doing in 2008 what canon still hasn't done in 2012. The only weakness was lack of video, and that IF you cared.

no sir, the NikonD800 is selling because it is the camera many of us wanted the 5DmkIII to be. That's why I ditched my canon gear for it. Many switchers are going elsewhere for resolution. It is 2012 and Canon stuck with 22MP bodies when Nikon has entry level cameras with 24MP simply explains a lot of why the NikonD800 is tracking so high on amazon relative to other full frame bodies.

I'll keep an eye on the 5Dmk4 in 2016. But until then, and after using the D800 for two straight weeks, I'm just not going back 8)

This D600 intrigues me. It would be prefect for a backup body if the price of 1500 dollars is true. But I was thinking of a backup D700 instead. It's such bargain and outruns even the MKIII by 2FPS.


----------



## Astro (May 24, 2012)

Ricku said:


> I am seeing a huge opportunity for Nikon's entry FF.
> 
> They could make their D600 with the same specs as the 5D3. It would steal minimal sales from the D800, but a whole lot of sales from Canon.



yep what i thought....


----------



## briansquibb (May 24, 2012)

Good to see the 'Nikon are best' brigade are still alive and kicking on this Canon forum


----------



## birdman (May 24, 2012)

No one with a huge investment in glass should EVER switch based on a new camera body. If that was the case, every Nikon pro would have switched to the 5d2--months before the D3X (24MP) was introduced. 

Canon will counter eventually with similar DR and the likes. I like Canon's lens selection better, personally, with exception to the UWAs. Other than that, where is Nikon more dominant in terms of lens offerings?

Maybe the D600 will force the 5d3 to go down in price. I was on the D800 bandwagon myself, until I saw some amazing High ISO shots from the 5d3. If I have to reduce my image size on the D800 to match other DSLRs high ISO, how is it really comparable??


----------



## rumorzmonger (May 24, 2012)

Nikon is probably pushing to get the D600 to market as quickly as possible, since they can probably do that a lot quicker than they can fix all the QC defects and design flaws in the D800... :


----------



## ELK (May 24, 2012)

Jealous, aren't we?


----------



## V8Beast (May 24, 2012)

ELK said:


> Jealous, aren't we?



Yes, I'm so jealous that I ordered a D800, but I couldn't find anyone that had the body or the lenses I needed in stock ;D So, I'm still a Canon guy


----------



## Kernuak (May 24, 2012)

psolberg said:


> stabmasterasron said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to hijack this thread, but just a thought on d800 vs. 5dmkiii - sales figures anyway. People are getting all worked up about the d800 outselling the 5dmkiii. Has anyone thought that maybe one reason could have not that much to do with the 5dmkiii itself. It could be that the d800 was a huge leap from the d700, whereas the 5dmkiii is not that large of a leap from the 5dmkii (no new features, just upgraded older ones). That has nothing to do with how the 5dmkiii and the d800 compare to each other, just the Nikon was behind the times with the d700 and the upgraders were waiting for features like video and so forth.
> ...


I think you'll find that the D700 can't shoot at 8 fps either, at least not straight out of the box, A big complaint that a pro Nikon shooter I know had, that the specs of some Nikon cameras (I think he was complaining about the D300) were misleading, leading to him buying something he wished he hadn't. The quoted frame rate for the D700 is only 5 fps, which isn't much more than the 3.9 fps of the 5D MkII, when you also consider the difference in sensor resolution.
Also, the D800 also isn't for many of us who prefer low light abilities over resolution. If you want high resolution, then fine, get the D800, otherwise, for those of us in the other camp, the 5D MkIII is for us. Ultimately though, it's the bracket on the other end that makes the difference, not the camera.


----------



## rumorzmonger (May 24, 2012)

ELK said:


> Jealous, aren't we?



Why would anyone be jealous of a camera that's not available to purchase because the manufacturer is scrambling to fix a list of defects as long as your arm? :


----------



## Marsu42 (May 25, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Seems I was right when Canon announced the 5D3 and said that the 5D2 would drop in price to be their "entry level" dslr (that's still 2nd-most expensive currently-available camera they make).



Canon never designated the 5d2 as an entry-ff body, did they? They just produce it along until 5d3 early adopters have paid the $3500 price and the 5d3 drops. And maybe until they see what Nikon does (d600) and can react accordingly, preventing another 5d3 marketing disaster.


----------



## stevenrrmanir (May 25, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> It wouldn't surprise me at all. There have been lots of rumors here about the same thing for a long time. I would think it'd be in Canon's best interest to strike first and make it good. They certainly created room for one by moving the 5D up to $3500.



... to rape the buyers of the entry level FF for $2500...

I hope Nikon rapes Canon's arse with D600 for $1500!

Canon = Sony = losing touch with reality and customers out there...


----------



## briansquibb (May 25, 2012)

stevenrrmanir said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > It wouldn't surprise me at all. There have been lots of rumors here about the same thing for a long time. I would think it'd be in Canon's best interest to strike first and make it good. They certainly created room for one by moving the 5D up to $3500.
> ...



Another person that cannot bear to type in www.nikonrumors.com .....


----------



## Marsu42 (May 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Another person that cannot bear to type in www.nikonrumors.com


But to be fair, at least nikonrumors has a ff rumor :-o ... in contrast to Canon, where people still wonder if Canon will fill the void up to $3500 only with aps-c bodies or come up with a 5d2 successor at all.


----------



## briansquibb (May 25, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Another person that cannot bear to type in www.nikonrumors.com
> ...



Perhaps Canon have learn't their lesson from the 1DX - anounce just before you start delivering.

The void between the 5DII and the 5DIII is filled with the used 1DS3 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (May 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Perhaps Canon have learn't their lesson from the 1DX - anounce just before you start delivering.



From a marketing viewpoint, Canon was well-advised to announce the 1dx along the d4 - I don't think they expected the last delay. And pre-announcing a product is not something bad unless it's vaporware.

Every Canon user will be happy to wait 6 month or maybe even a year for a product they wish for, the point where Canon currently screws up is to give their enthusiast customer base the feeling that their investment in the Canon ef is still a sound decision. 

And unlike the pc market where enthusiasts have only a small share, there are many dlsr amateurs around who will happily thousands of hard-earned $$$ for features or iq they might not really "need". But they don't want to be ripped off and/or put themselves in a technological dead end.

Since I shoot Canon since my first eos 600, I do hope this feeling will pass quickly, though since I am/was about to get some lenses for money I don't have just "lying around" the current situation makes me think, and I guess it's ok to discuss these feelings with fellow Canon users.


----------



## briansquibb (May 25, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Every Canon user will be happy to wait 6 month or maybe even a year for a product they wish for, the point where Canon currently screws up is to give their enthusiast customer base the feeling that their investment in the Canon ef is still a sound decision.



Are you say ef is not a sound decision? EF lens on a crop are very good - better than on a ff in most cases


----------



## Marsu42 (May 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Are you say ef is not a sound decision? EF lens on a crop are very good - better than on a ff in most cases



I didn't put this as precise as I should - I was talking of the whole eos system with the ef mount (bodies, lenses, flashes etc etc and 3rd party equipment that only works along with this system). Basically the reason why there only is limited competition between manufacturers, unlike say the pc where you can plug in any gfx card you want.

And being a "system", I think is important to provide every customer in every stage of photographic experience with a longer-term, somewhat competitive, adequate "off the shelf" offer w/o forcing him/her to sell equipment (ef-s anyone?). And this is where Canon is temporarily lacking, it's not just Nikon trolls, but there is/will be a gap between consumer aps-c and 5d3+24-70ii that is too wide for some. The fact that many ef lenses shine on aps-c doesn't fix that.


----------



## briansquibb (May 25, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Are you say ef is not a sound decision? EF lens on a crop are very good - better than on a ff in most cases
> ...



Well there is the 5DII + 24-105 option plus of course the 5DIII + 24-105.

And the 7D which s a prosumer body at not much more than the 60D


----------



## Marsu42 (May 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Well there is the 5DII + 24-105 option plus of course the 5DIII + 24-105. And the 7D which s a prosumer body at not much more than the 60D



Well, the 7d has dropped a lot since obviously the demand is low (I cannot find any other reason), when I got my 60d the 7d was much more expensive. And you're right about the 24-105, the key is really how Canon will handle the 5d2 - if you look at the 5d3 af, this is made to be used with a f2.8 lens, i.e. 24-70ii + some 70-200. But even if Canon couldn't care less about what people write in forums, I am sure they got the message by now.


----------



## briansquibb (May 25, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> if you look at the 5d3 af, this is made to be used with a f2.8 lens, i.e. 24-70ii + some 70-200.



What makes you say that?


----------



## Marsu42 (May 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> What makes you say that?



From what I understand, the capability of the 5d3's af are depend heavily on the max. open aperture, or more and more af points loose part of the pattern detection - so if using say a 70-300L/4-5.6 you've got part of your af system disabled @300mm. It's ok to design it this way, and many promotion shots show the 5d3 with the 24-70ii or the 70-200/2.8. 

On lesser bodies like the 60d, there are "sensitive" af points meaning that they control the focus more precisely, but the pattern (cross, double cross, ...) is independent meaning the manufacturer expects this af system to be used mainly with slower lenses.


----------



## V8Beast (May 25, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> From what I understand, the capability of the 5d3's af are depend heavily on the max. open aperture, or more and more af points loose part of the pattern detection - so if using say a 70-300L/4-5.6 you've got part of your af system disabled @300mm. It's ok to design it this way, and many promotion shots show the 5d3 with the 24-70ii or the 70-200/2.8.
> 
> On lesser bodies like the 60d, there are "sensitive" af points meaning that they control the focus more precisely, but the pattern (cross, double cross, ...) is independent meaning the manufacturer expects this af system to be used mainly with slower lenses.



Actually, all 41 of the 5D3's cross-type AF points are sensitive to f/4. With f/2.8 glass, you're still "only" getting 41 cross-type points. Only the five double-cross-type points requires f/2.8 glass.


----------

